# Is my screen broken?



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

As you see Here it stops detecting my touch on the whole right side of the screen. Could it be the rom or phone broke? ....
Running cfk cm7 stock settings


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

RichSimplicity said:


> As you see Here it stops detecting my touch on the whole right side of the screen. Could it be the rom or phone broke? ....
> Running cfk cm7 stock settings


I haven't seen anyone else with your same issue on the rom you're running, but it'd be a good idea to flash a sense rom and see whether or not you still experience the problem on sense before attributing it to a hardware issue (screen).

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I think my phone broke lol.....sense didn't help


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

RichSimplicity said:


> I think my phone broke lol.....sense didn't help


If you have insurance on it, you should file a claim. Otherwise, and because I doubt that you're still under warranty based on the life of the bolt, you could pursue repair and replacement parts.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## herbie906 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is most definitely an issue with the phone. I have gone through two bolts with the same issue. No amount of flashing will remedy the issue. If you do a google search you will find many other users with the same problem.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah this is a known issue with the bolts. To have one side of your touch screen to die. Get a replacement as in another post you might get a rezound replacement.

Also it depends on when he got the phone if the warranty is still good or not. The warranty starts when the phone is sold and not when it is first produced.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah this is a known issue with the bolts. To have one side of your touch screen to die. Get a replacement as in another post you might get a rezound replacement.
> 
> Also it depends on when he got the phone if the warranty is still good or not. The warranty starts when the phone is sold and not when it is first produced.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


True, but the bolt hasn't been sold at some VZW retailers for some time.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Still being sold at wal mart. And other smaller Verizon authorized stores. Hell I even seen them selling the original droid incredible and that's what 2 years old or more? Just because its not being sold at corporate stores or the bigger authorized dealers. Doesn't mean its not still being sold.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am keeping my bolt until at least 2020! lmao


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I am keeping my bolt until at least 2020! lmao


Nice lol ...waiting for the nexus 15????


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Still being sold at wal mart. And other smaller Verizon authorized stores. Hell I even seen them selling the original droid incredible and that's what 2 years old or more? Just because its not being sold at corporate stores or the bigger authorized dealers. Doesn't mean its not still being sold.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, the original dinc is an old one. I hadn't thought about smaller retailers and the possibility of them carrying older devices, good point.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## jadanzzy (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep. I've also talked about this problem on Rootzwiki. Makes things very frustrating for me, especially when I need to do very rare things like, you know, press the "P" key. It seems to be a common enough problem for the TBolt. Too bad I'm out of my warranty range. The only thing to do is get a replacement. It's a hardware issue.


----------

